# Paralleling a board



## captain_ron (Apr 19, 2017)

G'day, I would like to know if anyone has a jig for paralleling a board on a router table?

I have tried to find a jig online for it however the only info I could find was a bloke putting the work between the bit and the fence, which I know is very dangerous.

I have some toggle clamps in the post that I am going to try and mount to a sled to hold a workpiece in position to joint both edges parallel, but does anyone else have a better way of doing this?

P.S. I don't have a table saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That's best done with a table saw, but if you can perfectly position a straight edge guide parallel to the existing good edge, then a router and straight bit could be used to trim off the imperfection or non straight edge of the board to make it parallel to the good edge. Getting the straight edge guide positioned perfectly will be the key to how well this works. I would use my table saw and fence because it's much easier and faster to get the desired result.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

don't need a jig...
use a bottom bearing panel bit w/ a straight edge fastened to the top of the board so that bearing follows the straight edge...
parallel the oposite edge on your TS...

or...

..


----------



## captain_ron (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks guys, a bit to think about, including saving up for that table saw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

captain_ron said:


> Thanks guys, a bit to think about, including saving up for that table saw!


skip the TS...
reset the straight edge to do the other side...
this style straight edges will be the cat's meow often...
PRO-Grip Straight Edge Clamps

Pssst.. don't waste yur money on the Bora brand clamps... VOE...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Make a sled to attach the piece to and run it from the outside of the table either using a miter slot if you have one or the edge of the table as a guide. Here's a link to a sled I made for doing the ends of narrow pieces (such as the end profile on a door rail). Post #72 :http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/102826-shop-hacks-bobj3-corner-8.html
It shows how I'm using the edge of my table as a guide. You can do the same thing by making it longer and adding a stop strip (fence) to butt your piece against. There's a similar jig that many use on a table saw for straightening out curved boards where you lay the curved board on top of the jig and then run the jig which has a straight edge against the saw fence.


----------



## captain_ron (Apr 19, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Make a sled to attach the piece to and run it from the outside of the table either using a miter slot if you have one or the edge of the table as a guide. Here's a link to a sled I made for doing the ends of narrow pieces (such as the end profile on a door rail). Post #72
> It shows how I'm using the edge of my table as a guide. You can do the same thing by making it longer and adding a stop strip (fence) to butt your piece against. There's a similar jig that many use on a table saw for straightening out curved boards where you lay the curved board on top of the jig and then run the jig which has a straight edge against the saw fence.




Hey mate, that link just takes me to a 'rules before you post' post... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@captain_ron

First off, if you update your profile and include the tools you have at your disposal, if will be easier for the members here to offer specific advice.

The information that @Stick486 and others have given is good, but I'd like to add the following.

Trim one edge of the board using a homemade track saw fence like this one - my fence is made for a specific saw, labeled as such and the edge of the sled is set to the exact cut line:




Once you do that, use something to set the fence on the opposite side of the board and trim that edge off slightly oversize.

Then you can use a router fence that is adjustable and allows you to use your router/table as a jointer to clean up the edge - see the attached photo of the one I built. The outfeed fence is adjustable and I shim it with a piece of arborite. I set the outfeed fence even with the cutter.



Here's the back of the fence - I attach it to my table using clamps:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

captain_ron said:


> Hey mate, that link just takes me to a 'rules before you post' post...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure why that didn't take you there Ron, I tried it and it worked. You can find it by using the Community Search at the top of the page and typing in "Shop hacks / bobj3" . Post #72 on page 7 I think.


----------

